# Some websites available only through proxy



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all, I have recently (in the last few days) been having a problem with accessing certain websites. When I try to go to the page, it either loads incredibly slowly or fails to load at all. I have mostly been using Firefox but the problem happens on Internet Explorer as well, with the same websites. The same thing happens on other computers on my home network. 

However, when I use a proxy to try and load the pages, there is no problem. Moreover, I know that this is not an issue resulting from the sites in question blocking my IP address, as if I reset my router, the pages I had problems with will load as normal, but other websites will stop working. 

It seems very odd that I can fix the problem sites by restarting the router, only for other sites to become inaccessible. Has anyone got any ideas as to what is going on?


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Update: it appears that flushing the DNS cache may have some effect towards alleviating the problem, but it does not fix it entirely: I am still unable to reach most sites that were previously inaccessible.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Default Gateway is your Router. Unplug the power plug to the Modem and the Router. Plug the power into just the Modem (unless you have a modem/router combo) When all the lights come up, plug in the power to the Router (unless combo of course) 
Now Go to Start/Search and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Search and type *CMD*. Right click the *CMD.exe* icon in the Search Results and *Run as Administrator* and press enter. In the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately this doesn't seem to have worked - the sites I can't access have changed again, but they are still only available via a proxy. Here is the output of ipconfig /all:


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-00-28-5B-05
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-75-FF-81-B8
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::60bf:ca6a:3dc0:3811%15(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 October 2011 00:12:50
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 October 2011 00:12:50
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369107573
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FE-C8-DD-00-A1-B0-92-46-11

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{78F8ED6B-3D6B-4A8B-BDDE-31ACDAA8B5E4}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:1cda:d898:ae72:b73b(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1cda:d898:ae72:b73b%12(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Using a proxy moves DNS resolution off to the proxy, bypassing your router as the DNS provider (the request is sent to the proxy, which does the DNS resolution and provides you access to the site via IP through it instead, rather than using your own DNS server for resolution). If that is the case, try changing your router to provide you the DNS servers that were provided by your IP, rather than itself, as your DNS server. I had this problem recently on a friend's Linksys router (running Tomato), and it ended up being a dying router (we replaced the Linksys firmware, and the problem continued - replace the router with a spare, and the problem went away).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your ipconfig log shows that your router (192.168.1.1) is your DNS server. And it shows you renewed your IP lease today. 
Go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol Version4(TCP/IPV4)/Properties/Advnaced/DNS *tab. Add your routers IP address for DNS server (*192.168.1.1*) Other then that, try plugging in an Ethernet Cable. Or try a different Wireless Adapter


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks again for the replies. I have changed the router to a spare, and the problem is still happening. I tried a DNS lookup on one of the sites that wasn't working using the spare router, and the IP address it gave wouldn't load except when I tried with the proxy. Any ideas as to where the problem is?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Set your client to use DNS from OpenDNS or Google explicitly in the properties of your NIC, rather than using the router's from DHCP, and test.


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

I've switched DNS server to OpenDNS, as you can see from the output below, and repeatedly flushed the DNS cache on both computers connected to my home network, and the problem is still happening. I'm not sure it's anything to do with the DNS resolution anyway, since I can perform a DNS lookup that gives me the right IP address, but when I try to load that IP address it won't work. I don't suppose you have any other ideas?

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Matt>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Juniper Network Connect Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-C0-AA-3C-05
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-75-FF-81-B8
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::60bf:ca6a:3dc0:3811%15(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 31 October 2011 12:57:27
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 November 2011 12:57:27
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369107573
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FE-C8-DD-00-A1-B0-92-46-11

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
                                       208.67.220.220
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{78F8ED6B-3D6B-4A8B-BDDE-31ACDAA8B5E4}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3cfa:2f94:ae72:b006(Pref
erred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cfa:2f94:ae72:b006%12(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Matt>
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, give this a try:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/solved-google-sites-wont-open-609322.html#post3494064


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks - unfortunately I tried clearing the ARP cache and it hasn't solved the problem. When I try to ping the IP address of one of the problem sites, I'm getting 50% packet loss. Does this help at all?


----------



## Windcaid (Nov 1, 2011)

Solved this problem for a client last week. It was the wireless adaptor. Change it!


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not the wireless adaptor - the problem persists even on computers plugged directly into the router.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Have you confirmed that those machines work fine directly attached to the modem itself, bypassing the router entirely?


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a combined modem/router, so I'm not sure how I would do that.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, what Anti Virus do you use and what firewall is running. Have you looked into your Host file for any odd entries. Could you open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

netsh int tcp show global> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm using AVG and Windows firewall is currently off. 


```
Querying active state...

TCP Global Parameters
----------------------------------------------
Receive-Side Scaling State          : enabled 
Chimney Offload State               : automatic 
NetDMA State                        : enabled 
Direct Cache Acess (DCA)            : disabled 
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level    : normal 
Add-On Congestion Control Provider  : none 
ECN Capability                      : disabled 
RFC 1323 Timestamps                 : disabled
```


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Hrm - if it's a combo, that might be tough. I'd force your ISP to replace it though, if it affects all machines on your network. It really does sound like a router hardware problem though if changing your DNS server doesn't fix it...


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Trouble is, I've tried two different routers and the problem occurs in the same way with both.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well from your global settings some improvements can be made however that would not explain your problem. Open event viewer and post back any error messages associated with this, best way to do detective work.


----------



## mattpi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all, I was going to ring the ISP to see if they could do anything but the problem seems to have fixed itself in the meantime. Thanks for all your help anyway.


----------

